# need to sell HGVC



## ac75 (Feb 10, 2008)

*How to Sell A Hilton Timeshare*

I'm desperately trying to find the best way to sell my timeshare.  I bought it years ago as a new start.  But because my vacation time revolves around my school age daughters' time, I miss out on the great deal that HGVC has to offer to those who's schedule is flexible.  I feel like I'm losing out big time in that I'm paying into what I owe for the timeshare and not getting anything in return.  My timeshare has been listed on sellmytimesharenow.com since 2006 with no luck.  All I get are offers that are $1K or less.  Then I got scammed by Blue Bay Advisors.  All I want is to rid of the timeshare and break even.  I've spoken to the HGVC resale dept, but they're going to charge me 25% to advertise through them.  Then I thought of eBay, but I'm not that savvy with eBay.  I don't know where to start and how to end it.  Any help out there?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2008)

*Welcome ac75*

Sorry about your situation. 

Post a new thread in the HVC forum. No one really looks here.  
Also check out the TUG Advice page - http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml (scroll down to Buying and Selling)

If you bought directly from HGVC you'll probably be shock to know that it sells for less than 50% on the resale market. http://timeshareresalepros.com/BestDeals.htm
http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/listings.aspx

HGVC is not a bad product. We really enjoy our ownership. I don't understand why you can't make it work based on the school calendar year. HGVC is a very flexible point based system. If you bought gold, silver or bronze season and you need to travel during platinum season you can travel every other year or stay in a smaller unit or less days to stay during platinum season. With all of the units that HGVC is building in Orlando and Vegas it should get even easier to get open season rates at any time.

I'm sure if you provide the details on why you think you're losing out big time, the folks on this board can come up with some suggestions on how to make the best use of your ownership. However if you really want to get out, Seth at sellingtimeshares.net and Judy at timeshareresalepros.com are the two popular resellers. 

Good Luck


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like someone moved your thread from the Welcome sticky at the top.
Hopefully you'll find it here.

Here's another thread that might be helpful - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64302

I guess you should compare selling via the HGVC Resale Department vs a reseller vs on your own.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 12, 2008)

ac75 said:


> All I want is to ... break even.


If you really want to sell your timeshare, start by doing two things:

1) Forget about trying to break even on your sale. Timeshare values in the resale market are a small fraction of what you paid the developer, no matter what you see as _asking prices_ on various websites.

2) Carefully read and follow the advice in the "how to sell" article located at the top of the list of topics for the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. That advice will guide you in establishing an appropriate asking price, determining where to advertise and avoiding possible scams such as you have already encountered.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 12, 2008)

Ac,

When we were considering buying our first HGVC week, we spent probably 30 hours reading TUG, asking questions and picking the brains of other owners and sales reps, both HGVC developer & independent resellers, trying to get a clear understanding of how the system works.

It's such a flexible system with so many options that at the time if reminded me of a tangled ball of extension cords with 7 ends showing.  Trying to untagle it was confusing.   However, once we got the basics down, the other parts and offerings were then easier to figure out as options.

Probably the best advice is to plan out as far ahead as you can.  The great things about school schedules are they are very standardized.  The hardest part about official school calendars is they can take longer to be approved and released than would be helpful to plan dates 9 months to 12 months out.  Sometimes I have to ask the district office if they can provide me with the next year's calendar and it can take persistence.

Once you know your dates, you have 12 months from your checkout date to call or go on-line with HGVC and reserve your time with your home resort week.  If you are booking outside your home resort or in something other than you own, then you have 9 months.  For example: something other than you own, say you own a 2 bdrm and you only need to book a 1 bdrm.  

When you book on something other than your home resort week, your HGVC points your week is worth is what you use to book your vaction time and it gets exciting here.   This is because you don't have to book a full week or can book a unit worth more than yours because you are permitted to borrow from future years points.    The counselers at the call center can walk you through this...but you need to know where and generally when you want to go.   Also "Last Call" program allows you to pickup last minute inventory either using cash or your points.   These are places with openings with short notice (30 days).  If you are not using points now, this is a good way to get some use of your membership without having planned so far in advance.

As you are in Texas, you might want to stay someplace closer, within driving range and some RCI affiliated resorts can also be booked for you by HGVC.  Again, it's very helpful to plan in advance.  You can also convert your HGVC points to HHonors Points.   HHonors points can be used to book just about any of the Hilton family of brands (there's a bunch of them) of hotels and stay there with your points.   HHonors points and HGVC points are not valued equally, so you get at least 25 HHonors points for each HGVC point you exchange.   You need to exchange HGVC points for HHonor prior to the year starting, so in your case your 2009 year points are eligible for this.

If you must sell, then follow the other suggestions here.   I suspect you may need some help cracking the HGVC system to get usage.   That's where Tug can help.   You are not going to find a much more friendly or flexible system out there.  There are many more angles and bumps to all this and I don't want to add to the confusion, but make you aware you have lots of options to use what you have.   

Let us know if we can help you untangle it further.


----------



## ac75 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow!  That was very helpful.  I'm learning little by little.  I really think the timeshare concept is great, BUT one must be pretty flexible and understand the ins and outs of it all or you lose out, ie me.  

Has anyone tried to sell by going through HGVC?  Why do they charge such high interest?  What is the going rate for a 3 BR with 5,800 points loaded every other year and is RCI and HHonors exchangeable?  I bought mine for $10,800 in 2003.


----------



## ac75 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dave M,

I've been on other resale websites as well as eBay.  The prices are outrageous.  Is half of what I original paid too much?  That's what doesn't make sense when I receive offers that are extremely low.


----------



## Bombay (Feb 12, 2008)

AC,

Just to give you an idea.  In December 2007 we purchased EOY 5,000 points for a 2bedroom Orlando Seaworld gold season for $3,800.  The asking price was $5,000.

From my research it seemed like that was about the going rate.  I'm sure some have purchased for less and some for more, but that gives you an idea of a recent sale.

I hope that this helps in some way.


----------



## RLG (Feb 12, 2008)

It's simple: if you've gotten good exposure on your ads and no serious offers then your asking price is too high.

My recommendation for something that's as well known and liquid as Hilton points is to just list it on Ebay and get it over with.  A week just like yours is currently listed there:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250213211665

Start with their ad, edit it to reflect your details and post it.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 13, 2008)

ac75 said:


> What is the going rate for a 3 BR with 5,800 points loaded every other year and is RCI and HHonors exchangeable?  I bought mine for $10,800 in 2003.



Gold season points resale run approximately $1 - $1.5 per point depending on the resort.   The clinker is the every other year status.   Some people (like my wife) belive since it's half as much as annual usage, the pricing should be half that...and may be why you are getting low ball offers.  Also some HGVC's have a first right of refusal, & HGVC must approve the price agreement you make with someone.   If it's a low enough price, they could buy it from you for the agreed upon price.

Frankly, unless you MUST sell it, read through the HGVC board here, get a sense of how people are using the system and ask questions.  You might find you can take advantage of your points after all.   I wasn't sure what you meant asking if RCI & HHonors are exchangeable.   

RCI is an exchange company and HGVC has a deal with select properties with which you can exchange HGVC points for these select RCI properties. 

HHonors is Hiltons frequent stay program for all their Hilton hotels.   You can covert your HGVC points to HHonors points and stay at Hilton or Hilton brand hotels using the HHonor points you had converted from HGVC points.   The advantage is there are alot of Hilton brands of hotels all over and many more opportunities for stays.   HHonor points also don't expire so you can do this and build up a fair number of these for a really nice stay instead of loosing your HGVC points as you have been.

I suspect you can use your points for awhile instead of taking a bath on your purchase with a resale.


----------



## annenp (Jul 22, 2008)

*Promotional post deleted*

[Promotional post deleted - *please note that this post ressurected an old post from Feb.* - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## capjak (Jul 22, 2008)

ac75 said:


> Wow!  That was very helpful.  I'm learning little by little.  I really think the timeshare concept is great, BUT one must be pretty flexible and understand the ins and outs of it all or you lose out, ie me.
> 
> Has anyone tried to sell by going through HGVC?  Why do they charge such high interest?  What is the going rate for a 3 BR with 5,800 points loaded every other year and is RCI and HHonors exchangeable?  I bought mine for $10,800 in 2003.



I have been researching prices, although platinum.

You have an EOY 5800 (silver season 3 bedroom), I think.  Therefore an asking price of 10800 will not sell.  For this unit you would need to be closer to $2000-3000?  Just an educated guess.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a pretty old thread to be resurrecting guys.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> This is a pretty old thread to be resurrecting guys.



February 13th post (by "UWSurfer") and nothing until July 22nd post, by "annenp"
... a guest-poster... 'nuff said?


----------

